
Today's world is amd64, armv7, and soon aarch64 - nayden
http://pastebin.com/W9RbUUN1
======
mdergosits
I hope for RISC-V to become popular. It has the potential to be a great open
source ISA that anyone can use and extend.

------
voidz
My phone is arm64. Makes no sense at all. It doesn't even have 4G but just 2G.
I don't seethe point.

